# Help with Understanding Daughter's Blood Tests!



## Koothie (Jul 31, 2015)

For over a month, my 17 year old daughter has had moderate to severe abdominal pain near the belly button. In the beginning, she had some bleeding, but she hasn't had any bleeding for a couple of weeks now. Appendicitis was ruled out. She is anemic and has elevated Sed rate and CRP. She had an endoscopy and colonoscopy two weeks ago and there is no colitis, no celiac. She had normal disaccharidase. She is still in a lot of pain. She always has pain within 15-20 minutes after eating anything. Doc ordered Levsin for her. She is scheduled for an MR Enterography this Monday, the 3rd. Doc wants to look more at the small bowel. Still looking for Crohn's. She had bloodwork again today. Not everything is back yet, but she still has an elevated CRP (30) 0 - 5 mg/L. Three weeks ago it was 32. Her blood levels are
HGB 12.0 - 16.0 g/dL 10.5 L
HCT 36.0 - 46.0 % 34.5 L
MCV 78.0 - 98.0 fL 72.5 L
MCH 25.0 - 35.0 pg 22.1 L
MCHC 32.0 - 36.0 g/dL 30.4 L
RDW 11.5 - 15.5 % 16.2 H
Just waiting for the Sed Rate and the other labs to come back. Is the CRP high for a 17 year old girl? Is her anemia really low? I'm eager to talk with the doctor about all this!
I have had Crohn's since 1991.
Thank you all for your advice and guidance.


----------



## Caitlin84 (Aug 1, 2015)

Lab results can be tricky. Often mine come back pretty normal, even when I am having a severe flare. My CRP was 244 though. I think the most important indicator is that she is still in pain. Pain is not normal for anyone.

Good luck and let us know what the Dr says.


----------

